# Wanted-Grey Water Tote



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

I live in Central New Jersey and am looking for a Grey Water Tote. I have a seasonal site and did fine without a tote last year (no sewer hook ups) but would like to have one for the times when we want to take a lot of showers. If anyone has one that they aren't using we would be interested in it.
Thanks so much!


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't have one, but I hated the thetford portable tanks. It seems like I could never get all the water out. Good luck


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know if you are going to find a used one. I've been looking into them myself. From what I have found, it seems like the Tote-N-Stor models get really good reviews for less money than the other brands. I'll probably pick one up from Amazon some time this spring.


----------

